# Appalachian String Band Festival



## ghostsymposium (Jul 20, 2009)

Clifftop old timey music festival.
Appalachian String Band Festival
Just wondering if anyone plans on going to this. Thinking about hopping out of here.


----------



## Angela (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, definitely going. I'm headed toward West Virginia right now but I'm taking the scenic route from the west coast so I don't know exactly when I'll be rolling in. Hope to see ya there!


----------



## Mouse (Jul 21, 2009)

that looks mad boring. lol


----------



## macks (Jul 21, 2009)

you mean mad kickass!

guess that's the thing about old timey though, you have to play it to want to listen to it..


----------



## Angela (Jul 21, 2009)

Mouse said:


> that looks mad boring. lol



I guess you've never had the pleasure of going to it, if you had you wouldn't say that. Yeah it may help some to play an instrument but who can pass up tons of music, dancing and whiskey even if they don't play an instrument! Of course they don't really advertise all of the fun on the "official" website.


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Jul 21, 2009)

ima try and go I don't have my banjo anymore though so It might be a little deppressing..


----------



## Mouse (Jul 22, 2009)

Angela said:


> I guess you've never had the pleasure of going to it, if you had you wouldn't say that. Yeah it may help some to play an instrument but who can pass up tons of music, dancing and whiskey even if they don't play an instrument! Of course they don't really advertise all of the fun on the "official" website.



oh I know how these events go. buncha crazy hippy old heads mixed this dirty young kids sharing booze and drugs and having fun. I've been to plenty. But I'm just so not into old-timey music. I guess too many years spent w/ my grandmother at the place they call "The Barn" where they played gosple bluegrass all night kinda spoiled my taste for it.


----------



## Eatgarlic (Jul 29, 2010)

hey yall. Im looking to find a ride to clifftop from maine or vermont or places nearby. if you or anyone is heading down from up here, i'd love to jump on board!

otherwise, see some of ya there i guess!


----------

